# P-Cola beach pier 4-20



## pdeluca2491 (Apr 9, 2014)

Just moved down here and thought I'd give pensacola beach pier a try. Tried from about 11am-1pm for Spanish and had no luck. Used an assortment of small and medium gotcha lures. Saw a good amount of people jigging for pomps but only a few pulled anything up. 

I'm off a fair amount this week so I'll have to do some more exploring


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

Sometimes just standing on the pier, rod in hand and not catching anything is just plain therapeutic. You just wont find those sights and sounds anywhere else.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Try going in the mornings after the sunrise for a couple hours or couple of hours before the sun sets. I think you will do better during those times.... Tight lines....and Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forum....lots of good info here & and some good'ol folks that have some answers.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

pdeluca2491 said:


> Just moved down here and thought I'd give pensacola beach pier a try. Tried from about 11am-1pm for Spanish and had no luck. Used an assortment of small and medium gotcha lures. Saw a good amount of people jigging for pomps but only a few pulled anything up.
> 
> I'm off a fair amount this week so I'll have to do some more exploring


I know for a fact that there was a really good run last night from 6:00 until dark...lots of decent sized Spanish Mackerel caught on the end.....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

florabamaboy said:


> You just wont find those sights and sounds anywhere else.


You got that right... But not usually a good thing!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## pdeluca2491 (Apr 9, 2014)

Bad day fishing beats even a good day at work... but the cold winds and overcast skies made my girlfriend disagree... would've loved to stay longer. I'll definitely be heading back some evenings this week, maybe even try my hand at pomps as well. I've fished in New England my whole life and never had a chance to fish for them.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

On Sunday, the pomp bite was on for most of the morning. I caught my limit in pretty short order, on both pomp jigs and live shrimp. I had about a half-dozen decent-sized spanish, as well, caught on live shrimp.
The afternoon? I guess I lost my mojo by taking a nap! I didn't do any good at all on Sunday afternoon. 
Pomps were on the grill for lunch today - Awesome! Tonight, it's sheepshead and spanish!


----------

